# The RANT thread



## Beatrix Kiddo

This seems to be a big hit on other forums. Feel free to come post your everyday rants here. Vent, get it out, rant away! :curse:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

well i'll go ahead and kick it off. I get so annoyed that half my day everyday is spent correcting things my boss screwed up. Something that is so simple to do right the first time, it drives me crazy. Do it right or do it twice. I need a raise and a vacation! PRONTO


----------



## DickyT

I feel ya... My team is a 6 man team and only 2 of us are competent...

So me and the other good one are always fixing things that the other 4 'fixed'...


I'm in IT, so we all should be FIXING things... I know they have the skills, I've seen them do good work, it is just a matter of lazy....


----------



## Carriana

I spent the last six days feeling like death warmed over and two days out from work because people insist on coming in to work with the effing plague rather than using their sick time.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I hate fake ass ppl who hide under a fake persona....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Carriana said:


> I spent the last six days feeling like death warmed over and two days out from work because people insist on coming in to work with the effing plague rather than using their sick time.


being sick is so depressing, i hope you're feeling better ASAP!


----------



## reddoggy

Tell me where in the Bible it says that I can't fire off a few knuckle children in the privacy of my own neighbors living room cause I dont have a DVD player, WHERE!?!?!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

According to Jewish folklore, when u go to hell for masturbation youre met with all you unborn children in demon form....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

LMAO, never heard of it referred to as that. so what happens to women monthly when they "pass an egg" aka "are broken"? This seems highly unfair, we can't control that!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> LMAO, never heard of it referred to as that. so what happens to women monthly when they "pass an egg" aka "are broken"? This seems highly unfair, we can't control that!


Thats different than masturbation. Theres no sexual drive behind the "monthlys"..


----------



## reddoggy

The only passage in the Bible that I cant think of was someone had married his brothers widow and did a pull and prey and the sin of spilling the seed was from denying her the right to have a child.... Thats really all I can think of, so my hands are always full!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

well alright then.... lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

reddoggy said:


> The only passage in the Bible that I cant think of was someone had married his brothers widow and did a pull and prey and the sin of spilling the seed was from denying her the right to have a child.... Thats really all I can think of, so my hands are always full!


Well considering the modern bible is what constiten(sp) and the church wants u to know as "thr word of god" you may as well look for moral guidance from rahl dahl...


----------



## reddoggy

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well considering the modern bible is what constiten(sp) and the church wants u to know as "thr word of god" you may as well look for moral guidance from rahl dahl...


OR, I could just ignore dumb conspiracy BS and do as I want then ask for forgiveness after the fact. Just an idea :thumbsup:


----------



## DickyT

Just Tap Pits said:


> According to Jewish folklore, when u go to hell for masturbation youre met with all you unborn children in demon form....


Jews don't believe in hell... Not a conventional Christian hell anyway. It is not a place of punishment.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

reddoggy said:


> OR, I could just ignore dumb conspiracy BS and do as I want then ask for forgiveness after the fact. Just an idea :thumbsup:


My kinda religious person lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

DickyT said:


> Jews don't believe in hell...


I know they have a "not heaven" lol... thats story was relayed by a jew whom wemt to Israel and studied the torra (sp) for upwards of 8 hours a day....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I've been taught there are 4 topics to avoid in a general public discussion. Cause they are sure way to offend others. So i keep my opinions on those things to myself
Money, $ex, religion, and politics.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

But those are all fun topics lol


----------



## DickyT

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> I've been taught there are 4 topics to avoid in a general public discussion. Cause they are sure way to offend others. So i keep my opinions on those things to myself
> Money, $ex, religion, and politics.


There are 3 of those 4 I trend away from most of the time, and one of which I lean toward innuendo publicly. Not much will ever offend me, however I gotta consider the sand that might be in others lady parts out there.... :cheers:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

If my nipples were as sensitive as MFs online I'd be one happy bitch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

^^ LMAO!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbullmamanatl said:


> If my nipples were as sensitive as MFs online I'd be one happy bitch
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is my favorite quote of yours... I liked it in reference to the bully owners better though lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Well, on FB that is my reference lol 2000 friends and 1940 are bully ppl lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Well, on FB that is my reference lol 2000 friends and 1940 are bully ppl lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Breedist.....


----------



## reddoggy

That's something to rant about... I tried to bring it up in VIP but I wasnt in a mood. This place used to be somewhere you could talk all kindsa crap to someone who had negative to say and then after you let loose on them BAM hit em with the ban stick! I gotta APBT and a bully and I could give a flying **** wuchoo got or what you like or what you dislike, so long as you can read my posts when Im drunk and keep yer mouth shut LMFAO


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Well, on FB that is my reference lol 2000 friends and 1940 are bully ppl lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


2000 friends and you wouldn't add my ass! Ouch.......


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> 2000 friends and you wouldn't add my ass! Ouch.......


Did i deny you? Lol i have like 1000 requests and if I don't see more than 10 in common i don't keep them in the "waiting area"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

reddoggy said:


> That's something to rant about... I tried to bring it up in VIP but I wasnt in a mood. This place used to be somewhere you could talk all kindsa crap to someone who had negative to say and then after you let loose on them BAM hit em with the ban stick! I gotta APBT and a bully and I could give a flying **** wuchoo got or what you like or what you dislike, so long as you can read my posts when Im drunk and keep yer mouth shut LMFAO


I love drunk posts lmmfao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Did i deny you? Lol i have like 1000 requests and if I don't see more than 10 in common i don't keep them in the "waiting area"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes.......I has a sad.


----------



## ames

drunk posts are the best. I want to rant about so much, but i'm drunk right now so i forget what I am mad at. So I am not too drunk.


----------



## surfer

i have over 1,000 friends on facebook,

and not one single one of them is a dog person.

i was told not to ever get dog people on my fb.

i have a whole nother life


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> Yes.......I has a sad.


Lol my bad i don't think i even know you're real name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

surfer said:


> i have over 1,000 friends on facebook,
> 
> and not one single one of them is a dog person.
> 
> i was told not to ever get dog people on my fb.
> 
> i have a whole nother life


most of my friends are dog people or stupid game people lol why would you not want dog friends? then you don't get cute dog memes and fun pictures to see! lol


----------



## reddoggy

And there's MORE. I'm sittin in the waffle house this morning and this guy comes up askin to use my phone for some lame story about his wife in the hospital, blah blah blah and Im like cool(i can totally take this guy if he tries to run off and damnit I need a reason). This guy stands right next to me, calls his tweaker buddies and tells them to bail out of the hotel room cause the cops are outside! 
I'm like fresh out the slammer and I find everything is changed, right, including hat prices! $35 for a damn hat! 
I go to drop a UA this morning at a reasonable hour and the damn facility isn't even open. What kinda official business isn't open at 10am?!?!?!
Some little turd tried to cyber bully my little girl today, he ended up apologizing though. 
Dude, what's up with rubbers?
WHY IS THERE A QT ON EVERY CORNER NOW? Practically the whole city smells like gas and cherry slushy now. 
When did hookers start costing so much?
My dogs smell, like all the time. I give them a bath and they go right outside and DUST themselves. Why can't Santa be real for just a day or two?
Who told Motley Crew it was okay to break up? And why do I get more channels over the air than on my cable box?!?!?!? I'm short, okay. I( got the crappy sampling of geneticsn in the family. Everyone is like 6 4 and Im 5'8 WTF?!?!?!
Rant rant rant rant rant rant!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

surfer said:


> i have over 1,000 friends on facebook,
> 
> and not one single one of them is a dog person.
> 
> i was told not to ever get dog people on my fb.
> 
> i have a whole nother life


Bully world is much different 

I have to promote shows and that's how i do show preregistration for shows i rep not to mention logging newly titled dogs and sharing the ABKC Champion list and email address in order to certify champions.

It's the best form of communication in the bully community as it has replaced all the bully forums in the last couple of years. I don't have much of a other life lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

reddoggy said:


> And there's MORE. I'm sittin in the waffle house this morning and this guy comes up askin to use my phone for some lame story about his wife in the hospital, blah blah blah and Im like cool(i can totally take this guy if he tries to run off and damnit I need a reason). This guy stands right next to me, calls his tweaker buddies and tells them to bail out of the hotel room cause the cops are outside! THEN he thanks me, I tells him **** my ******* **** you ****** piece of ****, get the **** outta here.
> I'm like fresh out the slammer and I find everything is changed, right, including hat prices! $35 for a damn hat!
> I go to drop a UA this morning at a reasonable hour and the damn facility isn't even open. What kinda official business isn't open at 10am?!?!?!
> Some little turd tried to cyber bully my little girl today, he ended up apologizing though.
> Dude, what's up with rubbers?
> WHY IS THERE A QT ON EVERY CORNER NOW? Practically the whole city smells like gas and cherry slushy now.
> When did hookers start costing so much?
> My dogs smell, like all the time. I give them a bath and they go right outside and DUST themselves. Why can't Santa be real for just a day or two?
> Who told Motley Crew it was okay to break up? And why do I get more channels over the air than on my cable box?!?!?!? I'm short, okay. I( got the crappy sampling of geneticsn in the family. Everyone is like 6 4 and Im 5'8 WTF?!?!?!
> Rant rant rant rant rant rant!


True freakin rant. Love it! Did Motley Crue break up again? I saw them in 2009 and 2010 but i mostly listen to hip hop and don't watch tv so i know nothing about anything going on entertainment and music wise. There are QTs everywhere heRE too opposite sides of the street ...... It's an adjustment I'm sure.... even my liquor store opens at 945am lol wtf

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

It irritates me when people don't play the GP lounge games correctly.....


----------



## Carriana

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Lol my bad i don't think i even know *you're *real name
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Girl *you're* slippin'....


----------



## Cain's Mom

reddoggy said:


> And there's MORE. I'm sittin in the waffle house this morning and this guy comes up askin to use my phone for some lame story about his wife in the hospital, blah blah blah and Im like cool(i can totally take this guy if he tries to run off and damnit I need a reason). This guy stands right next to me, calls his tweaker buddies and tells them to bail out of the hotel room cause the cops are outside! THEN he thanks me, I tells him **** my ******* **** you ****** piece of ****, get the **** outta here.
> I'm like fresh out the slammer and I find everything is changed, right, including hat prices! $35 for a damn hat!
> I go to drop a UA this morning at a reasonable hour and the damn facility isn't even open. What kinda official business isn't open at 10am?!?!?!
> Some little turd tried to cyber bully my little girl today, he ended up apologizing though.
> Dude, what's up with rubbers?
> WHY IS THERE A QT ON EVERY CORNER NOW? Practically the whole city smells like gas and cherry slushy now.
> When did hookers start costing so much?
> My dogs smell, like all the time. I give them a bath and they go right outside and DUST themselves. Why can't Santa be real for just a day or two?
> Who told Motley Crew it was okay to break up? And why do I get more channels over the air than on my cable box?!?!?!? I'm short, okay. I( got the crappy sampling of geneticsn in the family. Everyone is like 6 4 and Im 5'8 WTF?!?!?!
> Rant rant rant rant rant rant!


We don't have any QTs here. I went to ga to visit family a few years ago and they said they'd meet ne and I could follow. She goes meet at the qt and I was like what the hell is the qt?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

My internet was down for almost 2 hours tonight.......I'm alright, but that 911 operator was a total bitch about it!


----------



## reddoggy

pitbullmamanatl said:


> even my liquor store opens at 945am lol wtf
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agahahahaha! So does mine but I can't go pee for the state to find out if I visited said liquor store until 11! STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPID!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

reddoggy said:


> Agahahahaha! So does mine but I can't go pee for the state to find out if I visited said liquor store until 11! STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPID!


How often are said pee tests

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

hashbrown said:


> My internet was down for almost 2 hours tonight.......I'm alright, but that 911 operator was a total bitch about it!


I hate when that happens.... once Comcast tools me it was my modem not them.... 3 different ppl actually told me so i went and bought a new modem at 2am and it still didn't work so 4th time i called they were like sorry your area is down.... i was like wtf.... so at 8am i returned the modem to Wal-Mart and you'd have thought i committed a felony but they took it back bc all i took out was modem so nothing was unwrapped.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mamaball

I know your mom own the store, but can you at least pretend this job means something to you??

If you're late to work, you're late. That's it. I don't need excuses, I don't care.

STOP calling me a "Spanish girl" just because I speak Spanish. I'm NOT FROM SPAIN.

Commenting about how skinny someone is, and how they need to eat is just as bad as telling a bigger person how fat they are and they need to skip a meal. It's rude. Stop it

If you're a parent, CONTROL your kids. It's not my responsibility as a salesperson to look after your kids while you shop.

Stop trying to tell me my dog is viscous just because of her breed. Don't tell me they are violent and dangerous. Kids are similar to dogs- there is no such thing as a bad child, just bad parenting.

If your little rat dog digs under the fence, and comes into my yard, I am not responsible if she falls into my pool and isn't able to get out.

Leggings are NOT pants.

Yoga pants are NOT meant to be used in place of jeans.

Ihop, don't tell me my togo food will be ready in 10-15 minutes when I show up 20 minutes later and I still have to wait 45 minutes for my food.

Texans= STOP thinking all of us "big city" people don't know anything about the country.

Big city folk= do NOT assume people from "the country" are ignorant.

Fellow Chicagoans, being number one murder capitol of the country is NOT cool.

Being ghetto is not cool, being "gangsta" is not cool.

Grrrrr....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Fur mamas, stupid pet nicknames, humanizing pets, off leash dogs, argumentative noobs, mouthy know it all dummies who dnt know shit, Facebook dog experts, Facebook period, hashtags, shitty stand up comics, shitty rappers, ppl who like shitty rappers, hype beasts, children, ppl with children, shitty tattoo "artists", drs, dmv, bully owners who call everyone a hater if they dnt like ur dog, ppl who say swag, kids wearing retros when they never saw jordan play, wearing shit bcuz some famous ass clown does, drunks who wont admit they're drunk, welfare moochers, obama, pot laws, suoer religious ppl who pushbit on u or say you're going to hell for not sharing their beliefs, line jumpers, ppl who talk on soeaker ohone in public, mouthy hood wanna be white girls, and ppl who dont appriciate their kids.


More to come...

Im awesome even though im a gangster and ghetto.... so yeah.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Fur mamas, stupid pet nicknames, humanizing pets, off leash dogs, argumentative noobs, mouthy know it all dummies who dnt know shit, Facebook dog experts, Facebook period, hashtags, shitty stand up comics, shitty rappers, ppl who like shitty rappers, hype beasts, children, ppl with children, shitty tattoo "artists", drs, dmv, bully owners who call everyone a hater if they dnt like ur dog, ppl who say swag, kids wearing retros when they never saw jordan play, wearing shit bcuz some famous ass clown does, drunks who wont admit they're drunk, welfare moochers, obama, pot laws, suoer religious ppl who pushbit on u or say you're going to hell for not sharing their beliefs, line jumpers, ppl who talk on soeaker ohone in public, mouthy hood wanna be white girls, and ppl who dont appriciate their kids.
> 
> More to come...
> 
> Im awesome even though im a gangster and ghetto.... so yeah.


Last night, I dreamed that I killed all the saggers, the swaggers, and their duck faced girlfriends.... It was called the Yolocaust.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Last night, I dreamed that I killed all the saggers, the swaggers, and their duck faced girlfriends.... It was called the Yolocaust.


And this is why ur drunk ass is one of my fav ppl here lol... but I do sag my pants low as hell lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> And this is why ur drunk ass is one of my fav ppl here lol... but I do sag my pants low as hell lol


To the point that it inhibits your ability to walk like a human being thus you waddle swinging one leg around at a time??


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Taking items out of my freezer is like playing Jenga. Pull the wrong thing and 15lbs of frozen chicken and meat will fall on your foot. It's challenging.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Omg i think if I start a rant I will never stop. My life is a HUGE rant right now. Let's start with ranting about what kind of fucking idiot can blow through like $800,000 in a year and have fucking NOTHING to show for it. Ya that's a good start.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbullmamanatl said:


> To the point that it inhibits your ability to walk like a human being thus you waddle swinging one leg around at a time??


Naw to the point it looks like im holding my jock all day.. I still walk like a functioning person lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Princesspaola21 said:


> Omg i think if I start a rant I will never stop. My life is a HUGE rant right now. Let's start with ranting about what kind of fucking idiot can blow through like $800,000 in a year and have fucking NOTHING to show for it. Ya that's a good start.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can I get a datejust 2?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Princesspaola21 said:


> Omg i think if I start a rant I will never stop. My life is a HUGE rant right now. Let's start with ranting about what kind of fucking idiot can blow through like $800,000 in a year and have fucking NOTHING to show for it. Ya that's a good start.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hopefully not Roy......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## reddoggy

STD really pisses me off... damn you hurps!
Google Plus and Gmail dont wanna work on my laptop but they are just fine on my PC and my phone. 
Why can't I dunk a basketball. I mean, I know it doesn't matter but the guy in me has that I have to outfeat the other guy thing. Its stupid. 
I was at a movie tonight and the chairs were so springy that ppl kept knocking me around everytime someone left or came back to their seat.
I can't get drunk! Not saying I wanna go get messed up, but I'd like the option. Whats up kids trying to friend me on fb. Never had it happen prior to my child opening a FB account. Like KID, youre my daughters friend. I dont wanna talk to you or know what youre up to. Shoot, like I wanna see the ppl my kid hangs around talkin crap and acting emo online. 
How come you didn't write me? 
I made a shank outta some Jolly Ranchers, but I got no one to shank WTF?!??!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Redoggy your rants are very entertaining. Lmao.


----------



## welder

DANG IT ALL TO HELL, MY RANT IS FOLKS GITTING ON HERE AND DO NOTHIN BUT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOT TOE MIGHTY YOU ON THE RITE SIDE OF THE GRASS AINT CHA???

QUIT BITCHING AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BURNS MY ASS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

REMEMBER THIS: IN THE LAND OF SHOELESS PEOPLE ,IS THE MAN WITH REBOKS KING OR CHASED????
DONT KNO WTF THAT MEANS BUT IT SOUNDED GOOD.


----------



## welder

Oh yeah... Dude you just got out of cell block city and all's you can do is bitch????? Wtf ..........

You tell'n me you would rather be back in where they can take care of your everey need and want, sweetiepie?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The guy with reboks is a lame lol.


----------



## reddoggy

welder said:


> Oh yeah... Dude you just got out of cell block city and all's you can do is bitch????? Wtf ..........
> 
> You tell'n me you would rather be back in where they can take care of your everey need and want, sweetiepie?


You gotta laugh outta me. Thanks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

When bully people cry politics because a judge didn't a dog, especially if they don't even show themselves they just go off what other cry babies say.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## reddoggy

Why is my toilet paper so rough???
I shouldnt have paper cuts on my asS! WHY oh WHY did the x-files ever have to end? BRING IT BACK, FOX!!!!!!
Why do boys draw their eyebrows on now, they look like cholas!


----------



## reddoggy

pitbullmamanatl said:


> When bully people cry politics because a judge didn't a dog, especially if they don't even show themselves they just go off what other cry babies say.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If I were to sponsor a show and fly a judge out, I better get a ribbon or all of em' oke:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

reddoggy said:


> Why is my toilet paper so rough???
> I shouldnt have paper cuts on my asS! WHY oh WHY did the x-files ever have to end? BRING IT BACK, FOX!!!!!!
> Why do boys draw their eyebrows on now, they look like cholas!


Omg love me some XFiles.... and TNT for getting me through college with their all night marathons

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

reddoggy said:


> If I were to sponsor a show and fly a judge out, I better get a ribbon or all of em' oke:


Lol seriously the worst are these MFs who scream politics yet ain't stepped in the ring so their only proof is "my homeboy said" and that dude has piss poor dogs too.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

People who think it is great that the UKC has accepted the American Bully as a breed and want to talk trash about the ABKC because they'd rather believe what they read on the Internet rather than having actually experience for themselves. Usually if they have experienced it, it was only one time and a jankity show put on by a jankity show host.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## reddoggy

I thought shows were for BBQing and gettin drunk at....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Bullies in general


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

reddoggy said:


> I thought shows were for BBQing and gettin drunk at....


Things changed in 08-09 now it's conformation with rules, protocol etc..... 515 champions, 86 grand champions.... we had about 280 dogs registered to show at the event I did last week.... average is about 120-150 dogs at a show now, 3 to 4 shows in one day per event and about 3 events around the country every Saturday all year long.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Bullies in general


Yeah, yeah, yeah

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## reddoggy

Im just getting old I guess. All this new pitbull technology is confusing me


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

reddoggy said:


> Im just getting old I guess. All this new pitbull technology is confusing me


Pit bull technology? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

omfg! If i have to sit and listen to my boss clip his nails in his office one more time, i'm gonna burn this place to the ground! I swear he does his hands AND feet. i can't take it!!! who does that?!?!?!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ole milton heres waitn for thw last straw then inotech is screwed...


----------



## TeamCourter

Ugh can't stand when people use words like DIS instead of THIS, is it that much harder to say or write the actual word?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

TeamCourter said:


> Ugh can't stand when people use words like DIS instead of THIS, is it that much harder to say or write the actual word?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/124626-new-momma.html

You mean like "dis"?


----------



## TeamCourter

Just Tap Pits said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/124626-new-momma.html
> 
> You mean like "dis"?


YES! I can't stand it! Ok if you're stupid, but don't make the poor dog look stupid too....I wrote a comment saying "oh no, I hope your dog doesn't pass her bad grammar along to her pups!" Lol. I erased it before I sent it though, figured it was a little too rude.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My opinion of rudes and others very greatly so I cant help ya there lol. I will say I wouldve laughed if I saw that...


----------



## TeamCourter

Oh and I'm about sick and tired of having to control other peoples dogs just because they think they can walk their dog off leash. It's always the same around here...Off leash dog runs over trying to fight mine, while I'm handling the situation the owners always run over saying "omg I'm so sorry, he/she has never done that before." I can't even count how many times I have heard that line! Or how many times I've seen the same dog walking off leash after that happens!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Houston needs to pick a season already, Sunday it was 72 degrees in 12 hours it dropped 40 degrees and Sunday night it was in the high 20's. I better not get sick!


----------



## ames

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> omfg! If i have to sit and listen to my boss clip his nails in his office one more time, i'm gonna burn this place to the ground! I swear he does his hands AND feet. i can't take it!!! who does that?!?!?!


My coworker does and we sit in cubes. I told him he was gross and to go to the bathroom and he says "I'm over a trash barrel" who the hell cares do that shit on your own time nasty ass!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21

When my best Gp friend gets the ban hammer and I've switched phones and don't have his number.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

Princesspaola21 said:


> When my best Gp friend gets the ban hammer and I've switched phones and don't have his number. Fuck that noise.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WTH! He seriously got banned? I was wondering why I didn't get a response this morning that's sad!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

hate it when management placed via nepotism thinks they know best....

keep your nose out of my work and go back to playing solitaire in meetings all day and making more money than me....


----------



## surfer

i dont believe jtp has been banned, i believe its a conspiracy of some sort.

we all know how 'big brother' works

trick you into believing one thing when they are really doing a 'bait and switch'

i blieve next time you see jtp post it will be as a moderator.....................


----------



## KMdogs

Jtp will be back. It's only a temporary ban


----------



## DickyT

Jury Duty >.<


----------



## ames

DickyT said:


> Jury Duty >.<


dude I LOVE jury Duty! How can anyone NOT love Jury duty!! You get to get off work and might get a murder trial!! OOOOO exciting! lol last one I was on was awesome lasted 1 week and was for an attempted murder. Super interesting and cool process. I don't know why so many hate doing it. Usually I get a day off and just watch movies and not get picked. getting picked made it all the better! lol


----------



## hashbrown

ames said:


> dude I LOVE jury Duty! How can anyone NOT love Jury duty!! You get to get off work and might get a murder trial!! OOOOO exciting! lol last one I was on was awesome lasted 1 week and was for an attempted murder. Super interesting and cool process. I don't know why so many hate doing it. Usually I get a day off and just watch movies and not get picked. getting picked made it all the better! lol


Jury duty sucks, 40 bucks for attendance!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ames said:


> dude I LOVE jury Duty! How can anyone NOT love Jury duty!! You get to get off work and might get a murder trial!! OOOOO exciting! lol last one I was on was awesome lasted 1 week and was for an attempted murder. Super interesting and cool process. I don't know why so many hate doing it. Usually I get a day off and just watch movies and not get picked. getting picked made it all the better! lol


I've never reported for it.... usually get the notice a week or so after i was supposed to report. I rarely check my mail.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

ames said:


> dude I LOVE jury Duty! How can anyone NOT love Jury duty!! You get to get off work and might get a murder trial!! OOOOO exciting! lol last one I was on was awesome lasted 1 week and was for an attempted murder. Super interesting and cool process. I don't know why so many hate doing it. Usually I get a day off and just watch movies and not get picked. getting picked made it all the better! lol


I have done Jury Duty twice, and both times I really liked it. One of my cases was only 1 day, a 30yr old man saying he felt threatened by his almost 90 year old neighbor. He said the old man would throw dog poop on his car, and chase him away from the mailboxes lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Lauren haha my old roommate just got her warrant in the mail for not showing up. you don't get a bench warrant for not appearing?

And laws suck in your state then Hash! Mass law is $50 a day if you serve more than 3 days. But Your job needs to pay you, minus the $50 if its over 3 days. Its like a free vacation to watch a movie and come home early if you aren't picked, and if you are picked you get to see the system run. LAME you don't get paid to attend Jury duty, not sure how it works for people who work for themselves, but yeah, companies must pay people to perform their civic duty!


----------



## MSK

It 14 a day here lol but your job has to pay the difference. If ur 40 hours they have to pay you 7hours each day reguardless if there basically


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ames said:


> Lauren haha my old roommate just got her warrant in the mail for not showing up. you don't get a bench warrant for not appearing?
> 
> And laws suck in your state then Hash! Mass law is $50 a day if you serve more than 3 days. But Your job needs to pay you, minus the $50 if its over 3 days. Its like a free vacation to watch a movie and come home early if you aren't picked, and if you are picked you get to see the system run. LAME you don't get paid to attend Jury duty, not sure how it works for people who work for themselves, but yeah, companies must pay people to perform their civic duty!


Not that I'm aware of lol they've never shown up with any other warrants for me haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

hashbrown said:


> Jury duty sucks, 40 bucks for attendance!


$15 here... And your job doesn't have to pay the difference...

I can't pay my mortgage on that...


----------



## ~StangChick~

Its just a bench warrant Ames. Not an arrestable offense as far as I know.
I had the warrant finally I dealt with it. They made me watch some cheesey film then I got to leave after sitting in a damn room for hours.


----------



## ames

Hahaha yeah just a bench warrant thy don't come looking for ya lol. But it would still be a PITA lol

Damn see they could have 10 maps and include paid or not paid jury duty states.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4855191?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah, they hound you until you get it done. Finally I gave in.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ames said:


> Hahaha yeah just a bench warrant thy don't come looking for ya lol. But it would still be a PITA lol
> 
> Damn see they could have 10 maps and include paid or not paid jury duty states.
> 
> These 9 Maps Should Absolutely Outrage Southerners
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


WTFever they came to my house like 10 years ago on a bench warrant for not going to doggy court..... a 2 day old bench warrant lmmfao


----------



## ames

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## ames

pitbullmamanatl said:


> WTFever they came to my house like 10 years ago on a bench warrant for not going to doggy court..... a 2 day old bench warrant lmmfao


That is just not cool! Lmao

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Lacy Lou

Idiots who leave their dogs in their vehicles on a 100+ degree day and the dog is clearly in distress and you call the shelter and they are closed. So you call the PD and they won't come out because the idiot with the dog does have the windows open but the dog stays in the very hot vehicle because he was told to. You let security at the place where this is happening know about the dog, and still no one does anything about it. The dog being an American Bulldog, doesn't look like he's too happy panting like he is, but you can't approach it because he is guarding the vehicle. You start to get very hot yourself and get into your unair-conditioned truck and leave. You then go to the Police Department and complain again about the same thing, and finally someone goes and lets the dispatcher know one more time that they need to take care of it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! That was my morning. How was your's?
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## TeamCourter

Lacy Lou said:


> Idiots who leave their dogs in their vehicles on a 100+ degree day and the dog is clearly in distress and you call the shelter and they are closed. So you call the PD and they won't come out because the idiot with the dog does have the windows open but the dog stays in the very hot vehicle because he was told to. You let security at the place where this is happening know about the dog, and still no one does anything about it. The dog being an American Bulldog, doesn't look like he's too happy panting like he is, but you can't approach it because he is guarding the vehicle. You start to get very hot yourself and get into your unair-conditioned truck and leave. You then go to the Police Department and complain again about the same thing, and finally someone goes and lets the dispatcher know one more time that they need to take care of it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! That was my morning. How was your's?
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


Poor dog I never leave my dogs in the car without air conditioning if it is 70 degrees or warmer. On a hot day even being parked in the shade with widows all the way down can still be to much for a dog...I don't understand why people just don't get this!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Okay, so I am taking several classes over the summer in an effort to get my BA done by next spring and one of my online classes on Management is run by what I can only describe as a grade-A BIZNATCH. She keeps saying to let her know if we have any questions, which I have, but every valid question that has been brought to her attention was met with the response "look at the syllabus". I did that before I even asked you lady, I am asking for clarification and that's why I came to you, the professor, for clarity. If the answer could be found on your vague and poorly arranged syllabus I wouldn't be asking you! 

So I posed a question to fellow students for more insight since she was completely unhelpful and we worked out the answer on our own. Instead of leaving the discussion up for other students who may have the same question she effing deleted it!!! WTF lady? 

Sorry. I've been screaming at my computer for the last ten minutes and that hasn't helped so I thought I would get it off my chest here. Totally not dog related but IDGAF at this point. I just need to vent. /rant


----------



## ThaLadyPit

~ Not dog related here either, but when it's almost closong time (within 10 minutes) and three different groups of people come in wanting to dine in and get upset with you and co-workers for getting them their food and proceeding to finish cleaning and closing down the restaurant! Bitch I told you we closed in 10 minutes and that we would be vaccuming the dining room and you said you didn't mind!! Ugh! Thankful for the extra hour on the clock but I wanted to be home before 11pm when we close at 9pm!! Sometimes I despise working in food service, but other times it's rewarding and a great job to have.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## smkymntn

i was working at a greenhouse and someone actually climbed over the chain and came in to start shopping, i was highly annoyed

my own rant, my sister in law left for 10 days to go see her family, im stuck watching her dogs. i love dogs but these dogs are soooo annoying, they litterlly whine and yip ALL night. they havent gotten them spayed so they are both in heat, and bleeding, i put them in the kennel, and since my sister in law thinks two little tiny dogs needs an xxl kennel, they pee and poop in it EVERY TIME. i took away the blankets and the kennel pad because it just smelled so bad of pee. they pee in the house, you walk up to the little one to take her outside she pees. these are the first dogs ive come across that i really cant stand. and i know its because they havent had any training. but damn these dogs are annoying, and my sister in law is due to have a baby in septemeber, and these dogs get in my nephews face so bad, and pee all over the place i can only imagine what they will do when my neice gets here. when my nephew was a baby they would jump on him and get in his face. these dogs are getting on my nerves,


----------



## Sarah~

My roommate said yesterday that he would be buying a razor's edge. I said "huh?" He said it again and I asked what that was. He said a pit bull and I rolled my eyes. The fact that razor's edge dogs are not pit bulls aside, this guy is one of the most irresponsible people I've ever known. I know for a fact I will be potty training, obedience training, feeding, and walking this dog.


----------

